# (Comandos de Sistemas) Permisos archivos [Cerrado]

## cy5

Saludos 

yo administro servidores remotos en linux por medio de putty o en otras palabras ssh bien lo que deseo hacer es darle permisos a un fichero el mismo contiene mas de 600 archivos de texto dentro bieno hago lo siguiente un 

```

chmod 777 documentos  (por ejemplo)

```

con esto los permisos de la carpeta documentos quedan en rwxrwxrwx bien pero los file dentro de este fichero están aun en rw- --- --- y no me deja copiarlos por falta de permisos 

hay algun comando de linea que me permita cambiar los permisos tanto al fichero como su contenido a la vez sin la necesidad de cambiar los permisos archivo por archivo... 

Con escritorio en sesiones tipo gnome o kde seria facil pero no tengo disponibilidad fisica de los mismos

Gracias por la ayuda de antemano   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by cy5 on Mon Aug 06, 2007 5:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sirope

Entonces sería chmod -R 777 documentos.

Salu2

----------

## Hefistion

No me he enterado muy bien, (sera la siesta), pero has probado

```
chmod -R  777 /path/carpeta/*
```

salu2

----------

## cy5

 :Laughing:   Muchas gracias creo que andar mucho por el kde y gnome tiene sus consecuencias.... 

un baño de comandos básicos no me cairian nada mal   :Laughing: 

----------

